# Kindle 2i stuck at "Please wait a moment while your Kindle starts up"



## ansorgj (Jul 2, 2010)

hello, we have a problem here:

We hat a visitor and gave him the kindle to look into some suggested books. He left two days ago (we cannot ask what he did) Today we want to use the kindle ourself, grab it from the shelf and are greeted by "Please wait a moment while your Kindle starts up". This was about four hours ago. Looking closely at the screen, one could see the previous screen content in the black parts: it was something about "recovery mode" - this did not sound good to us :-( 

Meanwhile, I managed to do a factory reset. After this I also arrived at this "Recovery mode" screen. I notice that the kindle internal storage becomes accessible via USB while in this Recovery mode (empty, now after the reset). But that's it. Hitting "R" to quit recovery mode will restart the device but it will again hang at the "Please wait a moment while your Kindle starts up" screen :-( 

How to make this thing work again? 

thank you


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you contacted Kindle CS. . . .numbers are available via Kindle Support on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200212360 Call or e-mail and they'll call you back to help you troubleshoot. If it's kaput, they'll send a new one out to you.


----------



## ansorgj (Jul 2, 2010)

I was hoping for a fix that could get applied immediately but in the end we did contact CS and get a replacement shipped. Back to paper books for a few days ;-)
thanks


----------



## skyware (Mar 9, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have you contacted Kindle CS. . . .numbers are available via Kindle Support on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200212360 Call or e-mail and they'll call you back to help you troubleshoot. If it's kaput, they'll send a new one out to you.


I called.
Holding the slider for 15+ seconds will reboot your machine, Give it a minute+ to restart.


----------

